# If your wife wrote erotica?



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Would you be ok if she published it? What if it was anonymous? What if it made money? 
I think I've asked this before but I wrote an entire erotic novel in my head while I was sick. 
I just don't know what my h would think. He's pretty secure and open minded: liberal and cool.
I just think I have a talent and I might be able to make some cash.
Because the chick who wrote 50 shades is a hack.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I think writing erotica is best done under a pseudonym, that way if you ever write standard fiction you haven't alienated future customers. Get an awesome pseudonym and self publish with Amazon. From what I've read about self publishing, erotica makes a good amount of money. I even read about one author that basically released the same book three different times, changing the characters up just a bit to tailor to different audiences--straight, gay and lesbian. Same story, three titles. Raked in the cash.


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

It'd be awesome. I'd totally be okay with it, whether she made money or not. If she wanted to use her real name, that'd be her decision. I only used a pen name in writing spec-fiction because my real name is Google-able for non-fiction writing and there's some mild stigma in cross-polinating writing disciplines. Being married to a known erotica writer wouldn't bother me; in fact, I would tell anyone who would listen. ("Yeah, know that hot novel? My wife wrote that - and I assisted with field research!")

Regarding taking the plunge to write a novel, Stephen King once said, "You can, you should, and if you’re brave enough to start, you will." So go write it.



diwali123 said:


> I just don't know what my h would think.


Just ask him!  Dollars to doughnuts, he'd be on board.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Convection said:


> It'd be awesome. I'd totally be okay with it, whether she made money or not. If she wanted to use her real name, that'd be her decision. I only used a pen name in writing spec-fiction because my real name is Google-able for non-fiction writing and there's some mild stigma in cross-polinating writing disciplines. Being married to a known erotica writer wouldn't bother me; in fact, I would tell anyone who would listen. ("Yeah, know that hot novel? My wife wrote that - and I assisted with field research!")
> 
> Regarding taking the plunge to write a novel, Stephen King once said, "You can, you should, and if you’re brave enough to start, you will." So go write it.
> 
> ...


I'm scared.


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

Well, since I seem to be in the mood for stupid quotes tonight, Spencer Johnson (_Who Moved My Cheese_) said: "What would do if you weren't afraid?"

If that's too highbrow, go with this: "Fear is just a feeling. You feel hot. You feel hungry. You feel angry. You feel afraid. Fear can never kill you. Purge your mind of fear and believe in yourself. Without that belief, I can do nothing with you."


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I'd appreciate a woman with imagination, it normally translates into the bedroom


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

If it makes money what is the problem?


----------



## 2009Flhtc (May 3, 2013)

I wouldn't have a problem with it at all if she used a pseudonym. If it made money that would be great and if it just broke even that would be fine too. I encourage my wife to use her imagination and experiment in the bedroom and she's very creative in several arts and crafts areas. I would love to read erotica that she wrote.

M


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Write it first, have him read it, then decide what to do with it.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I agree. What about just a chapter or two and share it with him. But use a pseudonym to protect the more conservative relationships you have.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I wrote my blog articles first (well several of them anyway) and then posted them as drafts...had my H read them...he loved it, then I published it. He has loved it ever since and reads every article first.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I wouldn't publish under my real name. I have a child and parents! Lol.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't publish under my real name either. No pictures, no way to reach me.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

And I don't need stalkers.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Exactly.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

50 shades is complete crap. How the h*ll did that get published? Its awful.

I'd say go for it, anonymous or not, I'd be cool with it. I wouldn't be ashamed for people to know my woman has a sexy imagination. I'd be like: "you jelly?"


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> 50 shades is complete crap. How the h*ll did that get published? Its awful.
> 
> I'd say go for it, anonymous or not, I'd be cool with it. I wouldn't be ashamed for people to know my woman has a sexy imagination. I'd be like: "you jelly?"


Well I wrote a short piece a while back before he was doing TRT, we were in a weird place in our lives. Extremely stressed and when I showed it to him he was not turned on. So I don't know what his response would be now.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> 50 shades is complete crap. How the h*ll did that get published? Its awful.
> 
> I'd say go for it, anonymous or not, I'd be cool with it. I wouldn't be ashamed for people to know my woman has a sexy imagination. I'd be like: "you jelly?"


I read the first chapter and couldn't stand how horrible the writing was.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> I read the first chapter and couldn't stand how horrible the writing was.


That is exactly what I was thinking! I could hardly track the plot and character development because the writing was so bad it was downright distracting.

I literally forced myself through that book.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> Well I wrote a short piece a while back before he was doing TRT, we were in a weird place in our lives. Extremely stressed and when I showed it to him he was not turned on. So I don't know what his response would be now.


Well, consider difference in audience maybe? I'd imagine guys are going to find different things arousing in erotica than women do... so if you're writing toward a female audience maybe that accounts for his lack of interest in it.

Of the few erotic short stories I've read on the net... the ones I found most arousing were pretty weird. Not so much about the sex as the circumstances and whether it was able to sufficiently cause me to suspend disbelief.


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

I wouldn't mind it. I'd prefer if she did it with a pseudonym, largely just because I think it would attract unwanted mail/stalking/attention.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

diwali123 said:


> Well I wrote a short piece a while back before he was doing TRT, we were in a weird place in our lives. Extremely stressed and when I showed it to him he was not turned on. So I don't know what his response would be now.


Everyone has different tastes and triggers -> for me a good erotica will have alot of tease in it, challenge, touch of reluctance etc. Same with porn, hence why I prefer softcore from time to time, it leaves room for the imagination. From the erotica I have read I also like more articulate language used rather than "he's fking me", for example it could be "feeling him inside of me" etc. Much more arousing IMO


----------



## Boogiemaster (Oct 11, 2012)

My wife agreed to my fantasy.

There lay my wife with stocking suspenders lipstick moaning as she put her finger in and out of her mouth.

Looking at me with those seductive eyes those come to bed eyes. Suddenly i look down and there it was.
A doughnut but not just any doughnut but one with sprinkles.

If men wrote erotica


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

My husband loves my dirty stories. They are published online at Literotica. I have two different author names and personalities that go along with the genre. He has told me many times he wishes he could tell people his wife writes dirty stories. My two oldest daughters know I write erotica, but don't know more than that.

I haven't written in a few years and it is something my husband has recently encouraged me to get back to doing.

So Diwali, write your story! Get it down, edit it over and over, then give it to him for final approval. I suspect he will love it. You are a clever thinker with a sharp wit, so I suspect your dirty story will be just as witty and interesting!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

diwali...and Anon...you should both put up your own blog for your stories. That way all your stories are in one place that you control. It is way fun, and the free blog programs they have available are easy to use and it is amazing all the features you get with them. I have mine set up so that it is not connected with the real "me" in any way, so I can remain totally anonymous. Blogs can hold long erotica stories...doesn't have to be just short posts. 

You can start up your blog without publishing it, too. Get it all set up and ready...then add your stories...and only put it online when you are 100% prepared for it, have all your ducks in a row, etc.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> diwali...and Anon...you should both put up your own blog for your stories. That way all your stories are in one place that you control. It is way fun, and the free blog programs they have available are easy to use and it is amazing all the features you get with them. I have mine set up so that it is not connected with the real "me" in any way, so I can remain totally anonymous. Blogs can hold long erotica stories...doesn't have to be just short posts.
> 
> You can start up your blog without publishing it, too. Get it all set up and ready...then add your stories...and only put it online when you are 100% prepared for it, have all your ducks in a row, etc.


I don't want it connected to TAM so I'm not sure how I would go about driving traffic to it....


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> My husband loves my dirty stories. They are published online at Literotica. I have two different author names and personalities that go along with the genre. He has told me many times he wishes he could tell people his wife writes dirty stories. My two oldest daughters know I write erotica, but don't know more than that.
> 
> I haven't written in a few years and it is something my husband has recently encouraged me to get back to doing.
> 
> So Diwali, write your story! Get it down, edit it over and over, then give it to him for final approval. I suspect he will love it. You are a clever thinker with a sharp wit, so I suspect your dirty story will be just as witty and interesting!


Thanks for the kind words!!! Literotica huh? 

I'll look into it!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I haven't checked them out yet...but there are a lot of resources out there with free advice on how to get your blog or site up on search engines and linked to other good sites. No matter which way you go, once you start checking it out you'll find a lot of good help out there. It is amazing to see what people have done.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

diwali123 said:


> I don't want it connected to TAM so I'm not sure how I would go about driving traffic to it....


Which is why I went with Literotica. Although I like my stories, it's actually the biggest rush ever when it is made clear that other readers like them too. Now, getting people to actually PAY for them...entirely different ball game but self publishing at amazon is huge. You just have to build a following, market the title, solicit reviews and keep marketing. Those who seem to do well are those with prolific skills, those with marketing talents and energy and those willing to put a face to a name...none of which are me.

TBH, I may be one of the few who have never read 50 shades. Don't know how that book caught on so well and can only assume the author had some brilliant marketing pull. There were HUNDREDs of 50 shades books before 50 shades was published, now there are even more.

It's all about marketing...


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Which is why I went with Literotica. Although I like my stories, it's actually the biggest rush ever when it is made clear that other readers like them too. Now, getting people to actually PAY for them...entirely different ball game but self publishing at amazon is huge. You just have to build a following, market the title, solicit reviews and keep marketing. Those who seem to do well are those with prolific skills, those with marketing talents and energy and those willing to put a face to a name...none of which are me.
> 
> TBH, I may be one of the few who have never read 50 shades. Don't know how that book caught on so well and can only assume the author had some brilliant marketing pull. There were HUNDREDs of 50 shades books before 50 shades was published, now there are even more.
> 
> It's all about marketing...


50 Shades is definitely a head scratcher. I hate to say it but I think some people like stupid writing. Honestly the first chapter was like a senior in high school writing a short story for friends. But that would be an insult to seniors in high school.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

2galsmom said:


> It is all about marketing diwali123 and getting a following. You can do that via Instagram and a website of your alter egos's.
> 
> Anon Pink you HAVE read 50 shades, it is a phony book, it is a hybrid between the romance genre formula (bad boy, loves no one but a plain jane, can have any woman, choses plain jane, rich man, twins are born must fight other women for man blah blah blah) and vanilla bondage erotica MARKETED for the naive masses who think mean men who beat women are HOT cause they have a CEO title). She had MASSIVE help selling it and they are smart and staying in the shadows.
> 
> Gor for it Diwali, how hard can it be if "EL James" did it, maybe you will come up with a 5th story! I don't know you motives for writing, creative outlet, self-discovery, or money but if you need money it is all about marketing and business.


Creative outlet definitely! 
I didn't read the rest of 50 shades so I can't really judge it. It just is odd to me how so many women didn't know that bondage existed or were against it and then suddenly they are way into it.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

This woman found my blog and put a link of it up on hers, so that prompted me to check her out (had never heard of her before).

Her site is really good...a blog, a website, and she sells her own ebooks of erotica.

I am not sure how this works so hopefully this link won't get removed...it is definitely mature, but not full on porn. There is an "agree" button you have to click due to mature content, but it is really very classy, not gross. Anyway, I'm just showing you to show you her model, which seems to be working well for her, it is fab!

A Good Woman's Dirty Mind - erotic stories, pleasures in photography, relationship ramblings, seductive soundtracks & seriously sexy fun | A Good Woman's Dirty Mind | erotic stories, pleasures in photography, relationship ramblings, seductive soundtr


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

2galsmom said:


> I forgot an essential part of the formula, love at first sight and plain jane's love for bad boy "saves" him and redeems him.
> 
> :sleeping:
> 
> ...


An online pen pal? Do tell!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> I think writing erotica is best done under a pseudonym, that way if you ever write standard fiction you haven't alienated future customers. Get an awesome pseudonym and self publish with Amazon. From what I've read about self publishing, erotica makes a good amount of money. I even read about one author that basically released the same book three different times, changing the characters up just a bit to tailor to different audiences--straight, gay and lesbian. Same story, three titles. Raked in the cash.


My name would be Richard Bentwood.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I agree with Fozzy, I'd definitely write it under a pseudonym, but I don't think my SO would be phased by it. I tell him naughty stories all the time and he loves it. I think he'd find it a hoot!.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

I'd say do it.  and lt me know so I can buy it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Thound said:


> My name would be Richard Bentwood.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Mine would be Hermione Horsbottom


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> Mine would be Hermione Horsbottom


Luv it!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

